# Naughty Dog animator makes fan-short sequel to Dante's Inferno



## Krory (Aug 21, 2014)

Tal Peleg is the Senior Cinematics Animator for Naughty Dog, having worked on _The Last of Us_ and is now (presumably) working on _Uncharted 4_.

Turns out, he is also a huge fan of the Visceral Games' _Dante's Inferno_ and is pretty disappointed that there doesn't seem to be any sequel in sight. So he took it upon himself to make a fan trailer/short for a potential sequel that he dubbed _Dante's Redemption_.

The scene assembly, editing, animation, lighting, matte-painting, and compositing of the trailer were all done by Peleg alone. In , he says the short took him seven to eight months to make primarily because he was working in his off hours (mainly on weekends), and had handled a great deal by himself.

Other credits:

Tyler Thornock (Technical Director) was responsible for a majority of the rigging.

Soa Lee and Kris Fancsali (Modelers) were behind creating the characters.

Damon Shelton and Brian Kenny (Technical Directors) simulators for moving objects like flags and manes/tails, as well as additional rigging

[youtube]4HeJJQHSIk0[/youtube]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm not the only person who liked Dante's Inferno, what the fuck. Watching now

edit: Damn good animation and choreography. Ironicly, it's disappointing that it's so short

//HbS


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 21, 2014)

-sigh- I really liked DI as well. Totally under-appreciated. The combat was a lot more varied and fluent than GOW, even though i like them both. Sure it was a clone, but it was a clone done well, and the sequel tease at the end was just grrr inducing


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2014)

I never understood why people hated on Dante's Inferno so much. It might not be a DmC or God of War but the combat was fun enough and their version of hell, combined with the epic OST, made me play through it twice.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2014)

Dante's Inferno had some serious promise and I still think its poor performance is the real reason Ripper died but I think about halfway the game was a struggle and the only thing that genuinely interested me was Lucifer's massive cock the ghosts you could find and punish or absolve. That was it.

But I would love to see another one because I think it's always possible to improve.

It felt like the latter half of game and enemy design was just lazy in comparison, like they blew their financial support load in the beginning.

But not really an awful game or anything.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2014)

I mean, not like Watch_Dogs bad.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 21, 2014)

Many people complain about Dante's Inferno (and write it off because of that) is because it was a "GoW clone". Well duh, that's how genres are created. FPS games used to be called "Doom clones"...

//HbS


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 21, 2014)

Dante's inferno got legitimate flack for how they dealt with dante's wife....those trials were just absolutely god awful. But still, it was a good game in general...most of the anger came from the hype of GOW3 that year


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2014)

Let's face it - a lot of flack also came from it being EA.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 21, 2014)

Not at the time no...they were still in their "we're reinventing ourselves" phase, after the goodwill dead space and a few other games brought them...i don't necessarily thought it was that


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I never understood why people hated on Dante's Inferno so much. It might not be a DmC or God of War but the combat was fun enough and their version of hell, combined with the epic OST, made me play through it twice.



Dunno, would say it's better than DmC


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 22, 2014)

its better than DmC yes...i would say so


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Dunno, would say it's better than DmC



I'm not familiar with how people distinguish old and new Dante, does DmC only refer to the reboot?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 22, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I'm not familiar with how people distinguish old and new Dante, does DmC only refer to the reboot?


Yeah. The reboot is D*m*C; the original is D*M*C


----------

